# Fog & Slick-offs Present Challenges



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
We had a little down time heading for the Christmas Holiday weekend and that was a great time to regroup and consider the many blessings of the season while thanking God for his miracles and Grace. We hope that you had a wonderful Christmas and we're wishing everyone the brightest of New Years!

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Monday was back to work day for us as we welcomed Bill G. and guests fishing with Capt. Chris Cady. He checked limits of Redfish on slack winds and lots of clear water. He was focusing on off color zones working mud/grass pockets in the back lakes pinpointing bait in the deeper potholes. No quick limits to mention just a productive day. As they switched gears for Trout and made a drift they encountered some folks with motor problems and the guests elected to wrap things up and give the folks a tow. That's The Spirit!

*Duck Report*

Monday evening we welcomed guests from the Carolina's and North Texas in for duck hunting. There's just nothing like slack winds, light pressure, and fog to put a damper on things. Still, we've been managing a few good shoots through the mild weather. There's no shortage of birds, the guides are just having to dig deeper and harder with execution always forefront in the hard times. It looks like we may be on the edge of at least a wind shift (hate to call it a cold front) with a slight dip in temperatures. Pintail, Gadwal, Redheads, Teal, Wigeon, Bluebill, and Shoveler have been dominating the straps with an occassional goose or two when they make a mistake

*February Special*

Join us during the entire month of February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Mild Weather reminders...watch out!


----------

